# can anyone volunteer transport from Whiteville, NC to Wilmington



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

nevermind....looks like he was rescued!!!! YAY


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

Yay!!! I hope he gets that great forever home that will spoil the heck out him everyday for the rest of his life! I cannot believe that someone hacked his ears and tail off. Makes me sick just to think about it


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I know....  I honestly dont understand some people.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jax's Mom*

Jax's Mom

Did they find a volunteer?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Karen, 

The dog was rescued, not sure how or by who, but he is out of the building!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jax's Mom*

Jax's Mom

God Bless the RESCUE that saved this boy!! You Rock!!!!
That is ALL THAT MATTERS!!
I am praying someone LOVES HIM up-he sure deserves it, after the cruelty he has been through in his young life!


----------



## AmyandRupert (Oct 18, 2011)

I read on the Friends of Columbus County, NC's Facebook page that he was rescued last night by Cape Fear Rescue League, he is now named Spencer, and he's already been examined by a vet and is negative for heartworms  So it's wonderful news for this beautiful boy. It was great seeing so many people come together to save him and he definitely deserves a wonderful new life.


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

Yay for the new Spencer! Thank you so much for sharing the update. My heart is so broken sometimes by the horrible stories. It's always great when there's an update about a dog that is safe in rescue and on his way to a new life. I'm so thrilled for this boy!!!


----------

